# Finger joint jig - one anoyone can make



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

OK, here it goes: My first post in this forum and my attempt to design a finger joint jig that's as cheap and simple to build as possible. I would really like it if you guys could take a look at it and tell me what you think, or even better; ways to improve it.

It requires a work table with a gutter in the middle and fixtures for the work piece, this is just an idea for a jig that will control the spacing of the fingers.

I've attached the drawing as a GIF-file, but you can also downlaod it as PDF:
View attachment fingerjig.pdf


All white elements in the drawing are wood and so are the spacers as they are will have to be made to match the width of the router bit used. There are angle plates at the left side that serve as stops for the spacers and the cradle will be pushed against the spacers.

I'll see if I can find the time to bring the camera to the garage and take a few pictures of the finished jig. So what do you think? Could it work?


----------



## ajh359 (Jul 17, 2008)

Looks very good would like to see your pic of it.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nord, I'm the last person to dampen anyone's enthusiasm, but regarding finger joints and their jigs, there are jigs available that are so low in cost and do such a good job that I haven't used my relatively complex home-made jig since being introduced to the simple Oak Park "spacer" jig. Oak Park by the way are the sponsors of this forum. There is of course no reason why something simple like this can't be made if it's inconvenient to shop overseas.
Here is a link to the thread I posted when first testing the Oak Park jig.

http://www.routerforums.com/table-mounted-routing/5417-harry-tests-oak-park-jig.html


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you, harrysin. It sounds like the Oak Park jig does the job, but it looks like it requires a table mounted router, and I would like a jig that can be used freehand. The cheapest one I could find i Norway is $160 and I built mine for around $10, so still a bit cheaper I'd say


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Few people use the router hand held more than me so you have aroused my interest. I look forward to seeing some photographs in due course.


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

I'll be testing it later today I hope. Photos after that or tomorrow


----------



## Julie (Sep 11, 2004)

Looks good to me, I look forward to seeing the photos.

~Julie~


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi nordhagen

I am also looking forward to your snapshots 

I love to make jigs, I do try and use Bob R. rule keep it SIMPLE ! 

Finger joints are easy to put in if you have the right jig, one or a pair is not to hard but when you come up to 4 parts (joints) they must be all the same, or you end up with a box that looks like it was made in shop class 101.

The same thing is true when you cut the slots, it only takes one that's off by 1/64" and you will need a BIG hammer to put the box/joints together..

I will say the Oak-Park box jig is the best one I have and use ,you don't need a high end router table to use it just a flat board to hang the router from and a small hole for the bit and the Oak-Park jig,,you can sit/hang it on some saw horse stands and you can put out some great joints,,

It was the 1st. item(s) I got from Oak-Park and it's one of the best ones..

I will also say I have made jigs for the hand router and they just don't get the job done right...all in all I guess I have made 10 finger jigs and they just don't work or they are are a real pain to use ( simple thing again) ,,  as well as the Oak-Park ones...


Here's a snapshot of the ones I use...see below,the last and the next to last picture is the Incra Jig that can do it all...

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/3543-deluxe-push-block.html

http://www.routerforums.com/jigs-fixtures/4883-small-router-table.html

If you don't want to buy one from Oak-Park you can buy one in the states..

http://eagleamerica.com/box-joint-and-dentil-molding-jig/p/400-1251/
http://eagleamerica.com/product.asp?pn=400-1255&bhcd2=1220885023
http://eacmedia.net/manuals/shared/034.pdf


http://www.newwoodworker.com/bxjntjig.html

==========
Incra Jig
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=11494&filter=incra
================







nordhagen said:


> OK, here it goes: My first post in this forum and my attempt to design a finger joint jig that's as cheap and simple to build as possible. I would really like it if you guys could take a look at it and tell me what you think, or even better; ways to improve it.
> 
> It requires a work table with a gutter in the middle and fixtures for the work piece, this is just an idea for a jig that will control the spacing of the fingers.
> 
> ...


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

*Photos of the jig*

OK, here are some photos of the finished jig. Sorry about the lousy picture quality, I only had my camera phone with me. I haven't gotten around to actually try it yet because I'm working on the doors and drawer fronts for my kitchen on order from the misses. I'll post some results once I get to trying it out.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI nordhagen

Thanks for the pictures, they are fine but I don't see how you hold the boards in place to put the slots in..
Or is the fixture/jig hanging over your bench vise.. ?

How about just making a simple box and show how it works with a picture of the box when your done..

==========


nordhagen said:


> OK, here are some photos of the finished jig. Sorry about the lousy picture quality, I only had my camera phone with me. I haven't gotten around to actually try it yet because I'm working on the doors and drawer fronts for my kitchen on order from the misses. I'll post some results once I get to trying it out.


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you, Bob. You ask a very relevant question ;-) The thing is, I sort of knew using the gutter in my work bench would be a good way of ensuring minimal movement of the jig. I have still to figure out how to suspend the boards, but I'm thinking I'll figure something out after staring at the thing for long enough. That's usually how I get there 

Regarding the stop brackets, could you explain why mounting the brackets the same way would make a difference? I'm thinking as long as they form a perfect 90 degree angle with the rails it wouldn't matter.


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

That's it - I just thought out how to fix the boards to the jig; with a clamping table!

I have one just like it, and I can either place ut right underneith the work bench, or I can clamp the jig to the clamping table after clamping the stock to it. That'll work - won't it? I'm gonna have to try this tomorrow. I'll let you know how it goes!


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

I will post an image link. Wait for it....


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

There, I now have 10 posts and I am allowed to post URLs. Here, with one of these:
http://www.wolfcraft.com/images/photographs/6134-WorkBench-ClampingTable.jpg

BTW: have anyone seen any threads on this forum with other home made finger joint jigs for handheld routers? Seems everyone uses routing tables for this task. Probably with good reason too...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi nordhagen

" Regarding the stop brackets, could you explain why mounting the brackets the same way would make a difference? I'm thinking as long as they form a perfect 90 degree angle with the rails it wouldn't matter."

It should not make a difference but most machine made items can be off just a little bit when you flip them backwards...

And as you know that's a key part of the jig, they must hold the spacers true and square...for each pass of the router...that's going to be tricky to do.


===========



nordhagen said:


> Thank you, Bob. You ask a very relevant question ;-) The thing is, I sort of knew using the gutter in my work bench would be a good way of ensuring minimal movement of the jig. I have still to figure out how to suspend the boards, but I'm thinking I'll figure something out after staring at the thing for long enough. That's usually how I get there
> 
> Regarding the stop brackets, could you explain why mounting the brackets the same way would make a difference? I'm thinking as long as they form a perfect 90 degree angle with the rails it wouldn't matter.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Nord, it all looks fine but it really would be so simple to mount the router onto a board and clamp the board into the portable vice table as shown in your link and there, in 20 minutes you have a router table. I, like you, enjoy "inventing" things however the time spent re-inventing the wheel could be better spent actually making projects. Regarding the brackets mentioned by Bj, I personally like things to be symmetrical, just one of my many quirks! I'm hopeful that my remarks won't dampen your enthusiasm


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

harrysin said:


> I'm hopeful that my remarks won't dampen your enthusiasm


Not at all. It is just the kind of feedback I was hoping for. I realize that I'm maybe making this task a bit harder than it has to be by insisting on using the router hand held. That's sort of one of my little quirks 

Bur seriously; mounting the router upside down in a table makes changing the bits just a bit harder and the the damage it can do if it comes loose is potentially, and exponentially, larger. Nevertheless I am prepared to do it that way, if doing it my way isn't good enough. I'll just have to bite the bullet and make a simple router plate for the gutter in my work bench instead maybe.

I'll let you know how it goes when I test the jig.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi nordhagen

Just a note about changing the bit in a router table, that's why many use the drop in router mounting plate, you can change the bit from the top side of the table or just pop out the router and get to the router to change the bit or to adjust the bit...

Do take the time and view one of the many RWS shows and let Bob and Rick show you how easy it can be,,,,, 

see the shows on your computer at
http://www.thewoodworkingchannel.com/
About 25 of them the last time I check..

click on the Video item,then move the side bar until you see the RWS then select it and you will see the list of the RWS shows on the right side, plus they are FREE 24/7......

======



nordhagen said:


> Not at all. It is just the kind of feedback I was hoping for. I realize that I'm maybe making this task a bit harder than it has to be by insisting on using the router hand held. That's sort of one of my little quirks
> 
> Bur seriously; mounting the router upside down in a table makes changing the bits just a bit harder and the the damage it can do if it comes loose is potentially, and exponentially, larger. Nevertheless I am prepared to do it that way, if doing it my way isn't good enough. I'll just have to bite the bullet and make a simple router plate for the gutter in my work bench instead maybe.
> 
> I'll let you know how it goes when I test the jig.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*this works for me*

i cahanged the foot print to fix to my router bench, and i can use on the saw bench, the complete break down pdf is around 22mb so here is a part drawing


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

opelblues said:


> i cahanged the foot print to fix to my router bench, and i can use on the saw bench, the complete break down pdf is around 22mb so here is a part drawing


Could you please point me in the direction of the full PDF? The BMP was too small to be of any use...

Also Bob; thanks for the link to the woodworking channel! I saw a couple of the videos and they look very interesting. I'll be checking all of them out


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

You're Welcome nordhagen

Hope it helps

By the way here's a blow up of the BMP file so you can see it..

===========





nordhagen said:


> Could you please point me in the direction of the full PDF? The BMP was too small to be of any use...
> 
> Also Bob; thanks for the link to the woodworking channel! I saw a couple of the videos and they look very interesting. I'll be checking all of them out


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks for the blow up, but it's still not verry readable...


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Sorry

It's hard to blow them up,,, it's easy to make them smaller but bigger can do just so much... 
I will try it one more time, but bmp files are junk..just click on it 2 times that should blow it just a bit more, look for the + on the snapshot.


=====



nordhagen said:


> Thanks for the blow up, but it's still not verry readable...


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

But where did it come from?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi nordhagen

From this post and the PDF file...
http://www.routerforums.com/80638-post19.html


Just a note Adobe Reader it's a great tool if you know how to use it.. 
see test picture below 

Maybe ask him to post the PDF file ,, the new max size for PDF files is 4.0 GB.
It will take a bit of time to upload and download a 22mb file but if you have a fast hook up it should go quick. 
========


nordhagen said:


> But where did it come from?


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

bobj3 said:


> Hi nordhagen
> 
> From this post and the PDF file...
> http://www.routerforums.com/80638-post19.html
> ...


I'm a graphic designer, so I know quite a bit about PDF files, but I still don't know what file you are refrerring to and who has it. Downloading 22mb isn't a problem, I'm on a 10 Mb DSL line.

I don't wanna sound nagging here, but there seems to be one specific PDF file you are talking about that I should know of, and it's confusing me..


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*finger joint jig*

hi all been reading the posts, Im in Australia and we still wind the crank handle when it comes to the bigpond service adsl. i hope this works im going to post the full pdf, i carnt put photos up of the first one i built, for its in gladstone around 600 km from were iam, the finger joint jig can be adjusted to suite the size of router bit or saw blades, have fun with timber i 

Email [email protected]


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi nordhagen

The BMP that OpelBlues posted came from the PDF file, I don't know the name of the file but it sounds like he has the 22mb PDF on his computer.

I would suggest you drop him a email Plus a PM and ask him to post it on the forum.
Or ask him for the name of the file, it maybe on the NET because it is a PDF.

Then you would have all the pictures and text ...that he has..

NOTE*** take a hard look at the picture, see the holes on the left side of the page, looks like he may have a hard copy or it or it came from a book/mag. hard to say for sure...
Because the file is 22mb I would say he made the PDF file by coping the pages in to the PDF file..
Most PDF files are not that big...unless they are home made.. 

Picture,, looks like a WoodSmith mag. format..

Add On Post below ▼

JUST ONE MORE Note, doing just of bit of digging

I think this is the one he posted..

http://www.woodsmith.com/plans/box-joint-jig/
http://www.woodsmith.com/plans/box-joint-jig/exploded/
http://plansnow.com/boxjoint.html

Hope this helps 

======

===



nordhagen said:


> I'm a graphic designer, so I know quite a bit about PDF files, but I still don't know what file you are refrerring to and who has it. Downloading 22mb isn't a problem, I'm on a 10 Mb DSL line.
> 
> I don't wanna sound nagging here, but there seems to be one specific PDF file you are talking about that I should know of, and it's confusing me..


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Bump


----------



## nordhagen (Sep 1, 2008)

Thank you so much! I've bought a couple of plans from that site now. Looking forward to trying them out. Wow, you really went through some trouble to help me, so thank you again 

Now I understand why I couldn't just get the file, since it cost money.


----------



## opelblues (Aug 22, 2008)

*finger joint jig*

hi to everybody.
yes i do have the hard copy's, my father got them every month for about 10 years as i remember, use to sit down and read them from cover to cover and back again and have built a lot of projects out of the mag's. it is only since my daughter has gotten older, and she reading them to, that i started to scan them to the computer, that way the mag stays in good condition in the binder. i was a bit concerned about puutting the full mag up on the site in regards to reproduction of shopnotes mag, with out paying for it. at this stage i have 89 issue's of Shopnotes and find i great to work from.


----------



## jake1458 (Aug 6, 2009)

Thanks for your smart jig ^^


----------



## juisman (Sep 7, 2012)

*This gives me some great ideas*

Thanks for posting this idea for that jig. I recently found a pretty neat, simple jig to make for table saws but I just discovered that my table saw manual says to not use dado blades with it so now i am back to the router idea. I like where you are going with this and I think I have some ideas on how I can build one for my shop. I am with you in that I can't justify spending 160 on a jig when I can just build one myself that will work. The other problem I have is I do not yet have a router table. That is something I need to start looking at in the near future.


----------

